
Show HN: Open Source Crowdfunding platform - preek
https://github.com/200ok-ungleich/swiss-crowdfunder
======
telmich
That's what I was waiting for sooooooooo long!

A usable open source crowdfunding platform!

~~~
preek
If I can help you configure it / set it up, just shoot me a message.

Also: pull requests are always welcome^^

------
preek
I'm one of the authors, AMA.

